# NEW to boarding. Is my board the wrong size?? 138cm



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Smaller boards are easier to control at first. As you get better, you may want to start going faster and faster. Bigger boards make that easier. Basically, smaller boards are more agile and easier to turn, and bigger boards take more effort to control but offer greater stability. 

What kind of board did you get? Some boards take downsizing better than others. I ride a 144 and a 166, but they're designed differently.


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

I am 210 pounds and I have a 123cm board I have fun on. You are fine.


----------



## Amber (Mar 7, 2021)

WigMar said:


> Smaller boards are easier to control at first. As you get better, you may want to start going faster and faster. Bigger boards make that easier. Basically, smaller boards are more agile and easier to turn, and bigger boards take more effort to control but offer greater stability.
> 
> What kind of board did you get? Some boards take downsizing better than others. I ride a 144 and a 166, but they're designed differently.


Okay that’s helpful! Thank you. I got a board by the brand RIDE. 
I didn’t get boots yet though so I’m hoping there isn’t too much over hang. I’m a size 7.5 women’s.


----------



## Gladed (Aug 26, 2018)

Amber said:


> Okay that’s helpful! Thank you. I got a board by the brand RIDE.
> I didn’t get boots yet though so I’m hoping there isn’t too much over hang. I’m a size 7.5 women’s.


Do you know what model of Ride is it?


----------



## Amber (Mar 7, 2021)

Gladed said:


> Do you know what model of Ride it is?


Compact


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

If you're in the market for boots, I'd go over to the boot section of the forum and measure your feet with wiredsport. He'll point you in the right direction. Shops very often put people in to boots that are too large for a variety of reasons that work for them. The interface between your feet and your boots is where all your power and drive is transmitted to the board. Any extra sizing in there really makes it much harder to ride and control your board. You'll crank down on bindings and cause pressure points and discomfort trying to get response out of sloppy boots. 

But don't take my word for it, check out the boot section to see the same story play out over and over.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

It looks like the top of the weight range is 100 pounds. I'm over the weight range for several of the boards I own and ride the most. They just get more flexible and agile. Then again, they're also skinnier. If you measure your feet in cm, it's easier to know how they'll fit on the board because that's measured in cm as well.


----------



## Amber (Mar 7, 2021)

WigMar said:


> It looks like the top of the weight range is 100 pounds. I'm over the weight range for several of the boards I own and ride the most. They just get more flexible and agile. Then again, they're also skinnier. If you measure your feet in cm, it's easier to know how they'll fit on the board because that's measured in cm as well.


Thank you!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

SEWiShred said:


> I am 210 pounds and I have a 123cm board I have fun on. You are fine.



Do you just _Spin_ all da way down?? 😂👍🏻



WigMar said:


> If you're in the market for boots, I'd go over to the boot section of the forum and measure your feet with wiredsport. He'll point you in the right direction. Shops very often put people in to boots that are too large for a variety of reasons that work for them. The interface between your feet and your boots is where all your power and drive is transmitted to the board. Any extra sizing in there really makes it much harder to ride and control your board. You'll crank down on bindings and cause pressure points and discomfort trying to get response out of sloppy boots.
> 
> But don't take my word for it, check out the boot section to see the same story play out over and over.


^*THIS!!! Most DEFINITELY THIS!!!*^



WigMar said:


> It looks like the top of the weight range is 100 pounds. *I'm over the weight range for several of the boards I own and ride the most.* They just get more flexible and agile. Then again, they're also skinnier. If you measure your feet in cm, it's easier to know how they'll fit on the board because that's measured in cm as well.


Im over the weight range on ALL my boards! I'm a 6', 255lb buck nekkid, old fart riding boards from my 157 Proto, to my 163cm Arbor. So far it hasn't been any real problem. (...might could be one if I rode a lot of trees, ice, or steep technical,.. but I don't, so it ain't!)  😂🤷‍♂️

-edit-
BTW,.. I don't actually _ride nekkid! That's just what I weigh before gearing up. 😂😂😂 
So you can see, Im WAAAAY over my boards weight range when riding. 

You being over a couple pounds really shouldn't be a problem! 😎😉🏂_


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

chomps1211 said:


> Do you just _Spin_ all da way down?? 😂👍🏻


Real talk it's a Rosi Mini and it's just meant for messing around, but it's fun as can be. It's super easy to fall over forwards getting off lifts though, lol. It's so easy to flip around and play with, it's a ton of fun. I got it for $50 because my hill found it in the back of the rental pile.


----------

